# Watching Hillary



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Anyone else watching Hillary? What a professional liar. She doesn't think it's important to know the source of intelligence information. Maybe she could just get it from some of the liberals on Nodak, FBO, and Nodakangler.

I laughed when she said she blamed Benghazi on the video. She said they issued that statement when it happened in Chiro. Then the congressman said Benghazi happened before Chiro, and you issued the statement before the demonstration in Chiro. I would say now anyone with half an ounce of brains has her in at least a dozen lies already.


----------

